# England Premier league 27-29 April



## OddsPoster (Apr 25, 2013)

Full Time Result  
Closes  1 X 2  
27 Apr 14:45 Manchester City - West Ham United 1.32 5.50 10.00 +189  
27 Apr 17:00 Southampton FC - West Bromwich Albion 1.95 3.60 4.00 +182  
27 Apr 17:00 Everton FC - Fulham FC 1.53 4.25 6.50 +183  
27 Apr 17:00 Wigan Athletic - Tottenham Hotspur 3.60 3.50 2.10 +181  
27 Apr 17:00 Stoke City - Norwich City 2.17 3.25 3.65 +176  
27 Apr 19:30 Newcastle United - Liverpool FC 3.00 3.35 2.45 +184  
28 Apr 15:30 Reading FC - Queens Park Rangers 2.70 3.30 2.70 +146  
28 Apr 17:00 Chelsea FC - Swansea City 1.40 4.75 8.50 +189  
28 Apr 18:00 Arsenal FC - Manchester United 2.25 3.50 3.20 +180  
29 Apr 22:00 Aston Villa - Sunderland AFC 2.30 3.30 3.30 +178


----------



## HowToBet (Apr 25, 2013)

NEWCASTLE UNITED V LIVERPOOL PREDICTIONS

All the discussion around this game has been on Luis Suarez but will the football do the talking at the weekend?

Newcastle are 16th in the Premiership with 37 points from 34 matches which leaves them 6 points ahead of the relegation zone but have played a game more.  They need one more win to get safe after a really difficult season for them.  Their recent form has been erratic with 1 win, 1 draw and 3 losses in their last 5 games and they have a tough last 3 games so gaining at least a point here is important. 

Liverpool are 7th in the table with 51 points from 34 matches and look to be finishing the season in that spot with WBA 6 points behind and Everton 5 points ahead.  They have drawn 3 straight matches including the game that captured all the headlines last week 2-2 against Chelsea.  The match was a fantastic one with plenty of drama and Liverpool came from behind twice to gain a point thanks to a 96th minute goal from Luis Suarez.  The big talking point was Suarez should have been sent off previously for an astonishing bite on Branislav Ivanovic, but the referee missed it.

Newcastle as usual have the worst injury list in the league with Marveaux, Krul, Santon, Coloccini, Vuckic and Taylor all missing but they will hope Cisse and Tiote can recover from knocks.  Liverpool have no new worries with Kelly, Borini, Allen and Sterling all still missing.

NEWCASTLE UNITED – LIVERPOOL BETTING TIPS

Newcastle still aren’t safe and really need to pick up some point in their remaining games.  Liverpool look to be set in 7th place and don’t have much left to play for.

I think the Draw is the best bet here and I’ll be backing it at the top price of 3.60 with Stan James.


----------



## HowToBet (Apr 25, 2013)

WIGAN V TOTTENHAM PREDICTIONS

Wigan really need some points if they want to avoid relegation and are running out of time while Tottenham need to keep winning if they want to gain a top 4 finish and a Champions League place for next season.

Wigan are 18th in the Premiership with 31 points from 33 matches which leaves them 3 points behind Aston Villa and safety but have a game in hand.  They have lost two straight matches away at Man City and away at West Ham and they will feel aggrieved by both results as they deserved at least a point from both.  They have to start taking chances if they want to survive in the league and with just 5 games remaining time is running out for Wigan.

Tottenham are 5th in the EPL with 61 points from 33 matches which has them 1 point behind 4th place Chelsea, who they still have to play. It is a really close fight for 3rd and 4th place barely anything between Arsenal, Chelsea or Tottenham.  Spurs got a much needed 3 points at home to Manchester City last week in a game most thought they would struggle in.  A late surge from Spurs say them score 3 goals in 7 minutes and take all 3 points.

Wigan are missing Miyaichi, Pollitt, Crusat and Ramis through injury while Spurs will be without Sandro and Kaboul.

WIGAN – TOTTENHAM BETTING TIPS

Both teams are in very close fights and really need to the points here.  I think Spurs quality will be too much for Wigan and their confidence will be high from the fightback against Man City last week.

Back a Spurs win at 2.05 with Paddy Power.


----------



## PunterAssist (Apr 26, 2013)

Wigan v Tottenham
Saturday, 27th April, 15:00



This is without a doubt the most important fixture in the Premier League this weekend with relegation and champions league places in the mix. Wigan won the last meeting in November thanks to a single goal from Ben Watson, who misses out on this match with a broken leg, however the scoreline did not reflect that match as Tottenham had 10 shots on target to Wigans 4. Another factor was that it was Tottenhams 4th away match in a row including a trip to Slovenia so fatigue/jet lag would play a part.

Wigan are going in to this match with a healthy squad bar Alcaraz, and Tottenham have their strongest squad available in the previous few months with only Gallas, Kaboul, Sandro on the treatment table.

Andre Villas-Boas confirmed that Aaron Lennon is in contention to play, but may have to make do with a place on the substitutes' bench, with Clint Dempsey continuing on the right.

Wigan will be looking to take advantage of playing at home after playing 3 consecutive away matches and will have to go for the win in this match to avoid relegation while Tottenham are perfectly suited to play counter attacking football and will have to gain maximum points before the crucial trip to Chelsea on the 8th May.

Gareth Bale is 6 goals behind Van Persie and will want to push on for the golden boot in his final five matches of the season.

*Some match stats*:

-Wigan have won three and lost seven of their past 15 meetings with Tottenham.
-Tottenham have only lost one of their previous seven trips to Wigan (W3, D3, L1).
-Roberto Martinez's side have the division's worst record against top-half opposition this season, with 13 defeats and just two wins in 16 matches.
-Tottenham have led in 13 away games this season, the second best in the league.
-Tottenham have conceded in their last eight league matches - their longest run without a clean sheet since a 17-match streak in 2010.
-Wigan have the highest percentage of second-half goals (68%) in the division.
-Wigan have exactly the same number of points as they did after 33 games last season – they won four of their final five matches in 2011-12.
-Jermain Defoe has scored 10 goals in 12 Premier League appearances against Wigan.
-Tottenham have averaged 3 match goals in the league this season (66% over 2.5 goals).
-Wigan have averaged 2.94 match goals in the league this season (66% over 2.5 goals).

*Wigan Squad*: Robles, Al Habsi, Boyce, Stam, Scharner, Golobart, Caldwell, Figeuroa, Beausejour, Gomez, McCarthy, Espinoza, McArthur, Maloney, McManaman, Kone, Di Santo, Henriquez.

*Tottenham Squad*: Lloris, Friedel, Archer, Walker, Naughton, Dawson, Caulker, Vertonghen, Assou-Ekotto, Holtby, Livermore, Dembele, Carroll, Parker, Ceballos, Huddlestone, Sigurdsson, Lennon, Dempsey, Bale, Adebayor, Defoe, Coulthirst.

Out of 64 matches analysed this weekend this match has the 3rd highest probability of Both Teams To Score however due to Tottenhams form if you are going to have a bet on this match *OVER 2.5 GOALS @ 1.8 (BetVictor)* offers the best value.


----------



## Vivaro (Apr 29, 2013)

I'm going to bet on Aston Villa's win by one goal ahead


----------

